# أجهزة قياس ضغط الدم ... B.P. Sphygmomanometers ... كشافات القاتل الصامت !!!



## حسنين علي موسى (1 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من المعلوم إن قلب الأنسان عبارة عن مضخة تقوم بدفع الدم القادم من الرئتين الى كامل أنحاء الجسم عبر الشرايين و من ثم تسحب الدم من الجسم و تدفعه للرئتين عبر الأوردة وبشكل منتظم على شكل دورة متتابعة ما بين إنقباض و إنبساط ولتشكل هذه الدورات المتتابعة ما يسمى بنبضات القلب Heart Beat... حيث ينبض قلب الإنسان الطبيعي ما معدله 76 نبضة في الدقيقة الواحدة . 

يطلق على قوة دفع القلب للدم في الشرايين بضغط الدم – Blood Pressure ... حيث يعد هذا الضغط من أهم المؤشرات الحيوية الضرورية لتقييم جسم الإنسان و مجمل وظائفه الحيوية ، و قد دأب العلماء على ابتكار طرق مختلفة لاقتباس هذه الإشارة و الحصول عليها بالشكل الأدق الذي يمكن الطبيب من قراءتها وتشخيص الحالة السريرية للمريض بالشكل الأمثل .... كما أن إختلال ذلك الضغط (بالزيادة أو بالنقصان) سيؤثر بشكل كبير على حيوية الجسم .. خصوصاً ضغط الدم المرتفع الذي قد يمثل إشارة تحذيرية بالإصابة بأمراض خطيرة كثيرة .. قد تلحق أضراراً بالغة بأعضاء مختلفة مما يجعل أداءها الوظيفي يتدهور بشكل حرج ... إن معدل ضغط الدم يتغير تبعاً لمجموعة من العوامل المهمة كالعمر و الجنس والحالة البدنية والنفسية والوقت ... بالإضافة إلى ظروف فردية أخرى مختلفة من شخص لآخر .. 

يتعرض ضغط الدم لمجموعة من التبدلات أثناء الدورة القلبية الواحدة وذلك بما يتناسب مع التغييرات الطارئة على العضلة القلبية عند حدوث تقلص وإنبساط البطينيين أثناء دورتها مما يعطي مجموعة من الظواهر التي يمكن تمييزها أثناء زمن هذه الحوادث ، لهذا تسمى نقطة الضغط العظمى أثناء الدورة القلبية الواحدة بالضغط الإنقباضي ( عندما ينقبض القلب ليدفع الدم عبر الشرايين ) Systolic Pressure و نقطة الضغط الصغرى بالضغط الانبساطي Diastolic Pressure ( عندما يتمدد القلب و يمتلئ استعداداً للانقباض التالي ) ... بينما سيشكل الفرق ما بين قيمتي الضغطين معاً بضغط النبضة ... ويسجل قياس ضغط الدم على هيئة رقمين يمثل الرقم الأول منهما الضغط الإنقباضي بينما سيمثل الرقم الثاني الضغط الإنبساطي ... كما إن وحدة قياس ضغط الدم هي المليمتر زئبق حاله حال الموائع الأخرى ... فعلى سبيل المثال ، يكون معدل ضغط الدم عند الأطفال 80\50 ملم زئبق ، و يتزايد الضغط مع تقدم العمر ليصل إلى قيمة 120\80 ملم زئبق عند البالغين ... و يكون ضغط الدم في أدنى قيمه أثناء النوم ...

في بعض الأحيان ... لا يسبب إرتفاع ضغط الدم - Hypertension .. أية أعراض ملحوظة إلى أن يأتي الوقت الذي يكون فيه قد سبب كماً ملحوظاً من الدمار بجسم الإنسان ببطء ... مما جعله يستحق لقب القاتل الصامت بكل جدارة ، بحيث أن كثير من الناس يتعايشون مع إرتفاع ضغط الدم وعلى مدى سنوات دون ظهور أية أعراض ... لتكون الوسيلة الوحيدة لمعرفة أن لديهم ارتفاعآ في ضغط الدم هي قياس ذلك الضغط ... 

يرتفع ضغط الدم عندما يضخ القلب الدم بقوة أكبر أو عندما تضيق الشرايين الرفيعة (الشريينات) مما يسبب زيادة المقاومة لسريان الدم فيها ، ويمكن أن يكون ضغط الدم المرتفع إستجابة طبيعية من الجسم عندما يكون هناك إحتياج زائد للدم وعناصره الغذائية خصوصاً عند بذل مجهود معين ، فمثلاً عند ممارسة التمارين الرياضية ، فإن معدل دقات القلب يزيد لينقبض القلب بقوة أكبر، وعندما تصل ممارسة التمارين إلى قمتها يكون ضغط الدم قد وصل إلى أعلى مستوياته.

يتحسس الدماغ ضغط الدم بصفة مستمرة ، وعندما يقررالدماغ أن حاجة الجسم إلى رفع أو خفض ضغط الدم ، فإنه سيرسل ، من خلال أعصاب الجهاز العصبي الذاتي ، رسائل تأمر العضلات الموجودة ضمن جدران الشرايين بالإنقباض أو الإسترخاء ، كما تأمر القلب إما أن يبطيء من سرعته وإما أن يسرعها ، وثمة هرمونات عديدة أيضآ تؤثر على ضغط الدم عن طريق التأثيرعلى كمية الدم الموجودة في الجسم والمقاومة التي تبديها الشرايين أو الشريينات ... لذلك فأن ضغط الدم الطبيعي يرتفع وينخفض أثناء اليوم مع تغير مستوى التوتر أو الاجهاد الجسماني أو حتى الوقت الزمني لليوم الواحد ، ولهذا السبب تجد الاطباء بصفة عامة يأخذون قراءات عديدة لضغط الدم ويحسبون منها القراءة المتوسطة للحصول على متوسط ضغط الدم.

يمتاز جهاز قياس ضغط الدم – Sphygmomanometer بمميزات عديدة عن باقي الأجهزة الطبية ... فهو أكثرها إستخداماً و تصنيعاً و تسويقاً ... بحيث لا يقتصر إستخدامه على الطبيب فقط ... كما يمكن إستخدامه في أي وقت وفي أي مكان ... بل ويمكن إعتباره الجهاز الطبي الوحيد المستخدم من قبل الشخص المريض والشخص الصحي على حد سواء !!! ومن هنا جاءت الأهمية الكبيرة لهذا الجهاز ... 

يقاس ضغط الدم بواسطة جهاز خاص يتألف هذا الجهاز بشكل أساسي من حزام داخله كيس (كُم) مطاطي - Cuff Rubber يتم تعبئته بالهواء بواسطة مضخة هوائية يدوية و يتصل بهذا الكيس جهاز القياس الذي يوضح قيمة الضغط المقاسة (أما يكون بشكل أسطوانة زجاجية مٌدرجة مليئة بالزئبق السائل أوعلى شكل عداد إلكتروني رقمي) كما تستخدم سماعة الأذن الطبية – Medical Stethoscope لسماع صوت جريان الدم اثناء القياس.

إن آلية قياس ضغط الدم لا تختلف كثيراً عن المفاهيم الفيزيائية الأساسية المتبعة لقياس أي ضغط ... عندما يتم قياس ضغط الدم في عيادة الطبيب ، يٌلف الكم حول ذراع المريض (فوق المرفق) بشكل جيد ثم ينفخ بالهواء داخل الكم حتى يتم قطع جريان الدم في الشريان العضدي – Brachial Artery للجزء المتبقي من الذراع بشكل مؤقت هنا سيضغط الشريان على سطح الحزام بمقدار الضغط المتولد فيه من جراء دفع القلب للدم وبذلك يمكن قياس التغير في ضغط الهواء داخل الكيس حسب تغير الضغط داخل الشريان ... بعد ذلك يتم خفض الضغط ضمن الكم عن طريق تفريغه من الهواء تدريجياً حتى يعود الدم للجريان ليقوم الشخص الذي يقيس ضغط الدم بإستعمال السماعة للإصغاء إلى الأصوات الناجمة عن تغيرات جريان الدم عبر الشرايين (تدعى أصوات كروكوتوف) التي تحُدد مقدار ضغط الدم المقاس بمراقبة الأرقام التي تبدأ و تنتهي عندها تلك الأصوات ، حيث بمجرد بدء جريان الدم سيمكن سماع صوته بواسطة السماعة في حينها يتم قراءه الضغط على جهاز القياس لتمثل قيمة الضغط العالية (الضغط الأنقباضي) ... حتى يتم الوصول الى مرحلة يختفي فيها صوت جريان الدم في السماعة حينها يتم تحديد القيمة الصغرى للضغط في جهاز القياس ( الضغط الأنبساطي)...

لقد أدى الإهتمام المتزايد بقياس ضغط الدم والحاجة إلى مراقبته بشكل دوري ... مع التقدم والتطورالذي لحق بالأنظمة الحاسوبية ... إلى ظهور أجهزة قياس خاصة بالإستعمال المنزلي وبعدة أنواع مختلفة ، تعمل كلها بشكل متناسق و متحكم وفق خوارزمية منتظمة بين الأجزاء الألكترونية التي يتألف منها الجهاز مما سيؤدي إلى تكامل وظائفها بالشكل الذي يضمن السهولة والراحة عند الإستخدام .... وبالرغم من أن أكثر الناس يستعملون هذه الأجهزة ، فإن البعض يستصعب ذلك ... 

من الممكن تصنيف طرق قياس ضغط الدم إلى صنفين رئيسيين ... 

طرق غير مباشرة ويتم الحصول على الإشارة من خارج الجسم بتقنيات معينة بإستخدام أساليب غير جارحة لنسيج الجسم Non-invasive Technique ... وهي غالباً ما تكون متقطعة بشكل يغني عن أجهزة المراقبة الدائمة للقياس و دقاتها العالية ... ولذلك تستخدم الطرق غير المباشرة البعيدة عن الإجراء الجراحي مما يمنح المريض مزيداً من الأمان و الراحة أثناء إجراء القياس ... وتستخدم هذه الطرق عدة تقنيات منها أجهزة يدوية تقليدية وتستخدم التقنيات السمعية ... وأجهزة نصف أوتوماتيكية وتستخدم تقنيات المهتزات ... وأجهزة أوتوماتيكية وتستخدم منهجيات إضافية كقياس سرعة موجة النبضة و التمثيل البياني للسعات و الحجوم في الأعضاء الخاضعة للقياس ...ولهذه التقنية مصادر خطأ متعددة ناجمة عن سوء تقدير موضع القياس لضغط الدم أو لمعايير الحجم و السعة للجهاز نسبة للمريض ، فيجدر بمستخدم المقياس أن يكون خبيراً و مقدرأً للحالة السريرية ، و حينها ، سيكون هذا الجهاز مثالياً لقياس ضغط الدم بدون أي إجراء جراحي ... 

وطرق مباشرة وذلك بإستخدام مٌستقبلات للضغط Pressure Transducers يتم تثبيتها بواسطة أساليب جراحية تخترق أنسجة الجسم ويصطلح تسميتهاInvasive Technique كالقسطرة ... وتتصل بمتحكم صغير مع مجموعة من العناصر الألكترونية و تعمل وفق مجموعة من الخوارزميات البرمجية لاتخاذ القرار وآليات تهيئة الإشارة و معالجتها ... مما يوفر سرعة ودقة قياس ضغط الدم بواسطتها ومن دون تأثير حركة المريض عليها ... كما يمكن إجراء القياس بشكل مستمر والحصول على رسوم بيانية للضغط بدلالة الزمن ... وتمتلك مرونة كافية للتعامل مع طيف واسع من المجسات و المُستقبلات ، و لكن يتطلب ذلك مجموعة مناسبة من خوارزميات التعويض في القيم المقاسة ، ولعل أهم الصعوبات التي تواجه هذا النوع من الطرق ، هو وجود فقاعات الهواء التي تتسرب إلى السوائل الموجودة في أنبوب القسطرة و التي تتسبب بدورها في أخطاء لا يمكن تجنبها من خلال الأمواج و المخططات البيانية المرسومة بالنسبة للطبيب ، ولذلك من الأفضل أن تتوفر في الجهاز التقنية اللازمة لمنع أي تسرب لفقاعات الهواء إلى داخل القسطرة ... 

لا يخفى على المهتمين بهذا النوع من الأجهزة الطبية تلك الهوة في دقة القياس ما بين النوعين من الطرق ، و لكن و مع تقدم التقنيات و نظم الحوسبة تتضيق تلك الهوة لتقترب الطرق و القنيات غير المباشرة بدقتها من الطرق المباشرة مما سيؤدي للاستغناء عنها يوماً ما ... مع ذلك تكون الطرق المباشرة في قياس ضغط الدم مفضلة عن غيرها في الحالات التي تتطلب دقة في الرسوم البيانية الدالة على الإشارات الهامة لحالة المريض الصحية ، فهي المتبعة دائماً في غرف العناية المركزة في الحالات الحرجة على سبيل المثال ، وعلى الرغم من كثرة فوائدها بشكل عام إلا أن الأمر يتطلب مراجعة دقيقة عند التعمق في التفاصيل في اعتمادها كطريقة للقياس ... 

أعزائي ... بعد هذه المقدمة البسيطة ... ستجدون في الملف المرفق العديد من المعلومات والمرتسمات التوضيحية المتعلقة بأجهزة قياس ضغط الدم ، بأكثر أنواعها إستخداماً ، من حيث مبدأ العمل ، المكونات والأجزاء الرئيسة بالإضافة إلى أهم الأعطال الشائعة وكيفية إصلاحها Typical Faults and Troubleshooting .. مع طرق الصيانة العامة لهذا الجهاز Maintenance ... 

وهنا لابد لي من الإشارة إلى ان هذا الملف من إعداد مجموعة من طالبات قسم الهندسة الطبيــــة في كلية الهندســــة - جامعة النهريــــن في بغــــــداد ... أتمنى أن يقدم الفائدة العلمية المرجوة بإذن الله ... بالتوفيق للجميع 


السلام عليكم .............. :84: 

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 فبراير 2008)

تحية طيبة .

ما شاء الله مستمر العطاء .

وان الله تكون في كفة حسناتك .

تسلم على الموضوع الرائع والجميل والممتع جدا لاطلاع عليه .

البغدادي


----------



## القيصرالصغير (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الأمل (10 فبراير 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

رائع جدا اخي حسين المتألق دائما


----------



## toa1987 (12 أبريل 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## أم الخير (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أم الخير (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بس مافي بالعربي؟؟؟


----------



## مختار الأحسائي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع القيم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عمر عمرو (11 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاسلوب العلمي المتميز في فهم و شرح الامور


----------



## حورية_الحور (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا
من الواضح ان القسم بدا يشتغل شغل جميل


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (7 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## mony_eng (6 مارس 2012)

معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## mohammed.madani (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا على الاداء الررائع


----------



## KeepGoing (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------

